# Monday night



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

Tried to get out to the gulf but it wasn't happening there went to another spot out of the wind got some, all fish were knee deep. Not bad for wading.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

respectable catch for walking,i like how green they are.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a nice mess for the way the wind was blowing around yesterday


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

Thanks that's the most I have got by myself, it was a good night. Wack em' and stack em'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

Well my buddy came at the last minute and got one but I got my limit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Real nice mess of flounder. :thumbup:


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Boatlessluke said:


> Well my buddy came at the last minute and got one but I got my limit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great buddy! :whistling:


----------

